
Iran Shuts Down Internet Amid Protests,Leaving Country 'Isolated from the World' - draugadrotten
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/iran-internet-shutdown-protests-us-sanctions-a9209416.html
======
draugadrotten
According to Swedish MP Hanif Bali, there are hundreds dead and thousands
injured in the protests.
[https://twitter.com/hanifbali/status/1197121797692502019?ref...](https://twitter.com/hanifbali/status/1197121797692502019?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet)

